# FX Cuisine



## FrielWatcher (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey all,

I have seen people posting recipes and the like. Here is a blog that speaks strictly about food enjoyment and preparation of different recipes. The photos of the prep are outstanding!!! Plus he lives in Calvinland (Switzerland) so he visits local cheeseries and factories documenting the whole thing. He updates regularly so each week there is something new to see. Lots of articles. Lots of great recipes for those so inclined.

 FX Cuisine Blog 


Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Blue Tick (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow! What a great site!

Thanks for posting.


----------

